# Animaniacs Reboot



## Marius Merganser (Nov 20, 2020)

Soooo...what did everyone think?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 20, 2020)

Good effort, but can't improve on Spielberg's perfection the first time around IMO.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

To me, the trailer looked like a bunch of self-aware ironic humor, "REBOOTS BAD AND WE'RE REBOOTS TOO LOL XD". I'm pretty sure the show will pull a Simpsons and start bashing modern internet culture at some point, I just dunno when.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 20, 2020)

Just watched the first episode and it was good. I love that they kept the irreverent and adult humor that made to old series so iconic.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 20, 2020)

This is news to me. I must find out how to watch it.
Is it only on Hulu? I don't have a Hulu


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 20, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> This is news to me. I must find out how to watch it.
> Is it only on Hulu? I don't have a Hulu



<cough> <cough> <kisscartoon.com> <cough>


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 22, 2020)

Post some pics of the characters or any youtube videos advertising the new show?


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 22, 2020)

If they don't bring back Slappy the Squirrel, I'll riot


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 22, 2020)

Only saw the first two eps so far, and I thought it's pretty good.
The animation looks great, the songs are reminiscent of the original, a few laugh out loud moments.


Fallowfox said:


> Post some pics of the characters or any youtube videos advertising the new show?



Here are the two trailers:


----------



## YangireZombie (Nov 22, 2020)

It was very good in my opinion as the feeling from watching it was real. Next year is season 2 plus tiny toons.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 22, 2020)

LuckyClownLiu said:


> It was very good in my opinion as the feeling from watching it was real. Next year is season 2 plus tiny toons.



And Teen Titans Go! just did an episode with Freakazoid.
Ah, the 90s.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 23, 2020)

After watching the first episode I feel like my eyes were exposed to crack, now I'm addicted again.

Such nostalgia!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm happy. Haven't been able to find a show I've enjoyed for a very long time. This reboot has made me laugh in my seat.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> If they don't bring back Slappy the Squirrel, I'll riot


Better not watch episode 5 then!


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 24, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> Better not watch episode 5 then!


WHAT HAPPENS IN EPISODE 5


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2020)

Dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnn!!! That's what happens.

Poor Slappy...


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm about 2/3 through the season (a second season is in the works), and it exceeded my expectations.
Definitely a spiritual successor to the original and more like a modern times continuation than a reboot.  Great animation and voice acting and songs are great.  Plenty of laugh out loud moments but I guess the episodes don't have much story to them like the original.

It's all Warners and Pinky & the Brain and while I don't think they needed to bring everyone back, I'd like to see Skippy and Slappy and Rita and Runt.  There are some new characters, but it looks like most are one-offs even though the episode is set up for them to be recurring.

Overall, I like it and looking forward to season 2 and the Tiny Toons reboot.
(I also hear Darkwing Duck is getting it's own reboot, but not with the Ducktales 2017 crew).

Fan fiction time:  Julia and Snowball team up.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 24, 2020)

I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2020)

I miss the wheel of morality, such lessons to be learned (and memes).


----------



## Dolox (Nov 30, 2020)

i really want to watch that reboot but hbo max didnt launch on brasil


----------

